# We ain't



## coolhandjames (Feb 29, 2012)

*Goin no where*

PUT THIS NIGGA IN THE RED



XYZ, Boss, Secdrl, Pittsburg, BigbenJ < fag, Dark Geared Queer, Vibrant, Azza

I did this ---- >  with all you rmothers.... 

How ya like me now ? haha


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 29, 2012)

Neg this mother fucker, before I explode and rip this whole fucking section a new asshole.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 29, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


>




Nothing here Roscoe P. Coltrane


----------



## secdrl (Feb 29, 2012)

This nigga sure likes to use a lot of rainbow colors in his useless posts.


----------



## secdrl (Feb 29, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> *Neg this mother fucker, before I explode* and rip this whole fucking section a new asshole.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## njc (Feb 29, 2012)

I like riding four wheelers


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 29, 2012)

Me too


----------



## boss (Feb 29, 2012)

Funny how he tries to be just like certain members here. He was all over the come at me bro, like I give a fuck , and ban me shit dgg has. Then there was some other shit. Now he's trying to be a fag like madmann. This guy is the biggest follower on the net. Get a mind of your own. 

You do a great job making yourself look like a loser kid. Keep it up.


----------



## troubador (Feb 29, 2012)

secdrl said:


> This nigga sure likes to use a lot of rainbow colors in his useless posts.



Yeah the large multi-colored font, wanting to get shit on, and useless retarded self-centered thread... Gee seems familar  

So the troll cancer continues spreading


----------



## Madmann (Feb 29, 2012)

boss said:


> Now he's trying to be  like madmann. This guy is the biggest follower on the net. Get a mind of your own.


 
Bitter because nobody in their right mind wants to be like you.

Boss, yeah right. Only thing you could boss around is a kitten.


----------



## mooner (Feb 29, 2012)

Holy shit.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 29, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> *Goin no where*
> 
> PUT THIS NIGGA IN THE RED
> 
> ...



this negging is now full throttle, i think he just wants to beat Madman for lowest ever neg score, something to attain to and to be worthy of, i can imagine him telling his grandkids……..

Coolnorephandluke says,

“kids when i was a youngen i was on a forum and i was the most hated person there, but i got myself the award for lowest reputation”

grand kids all yell out

“pop you always were an asshole”

Granddad says

“thats not very nice”

Kids say

“neither is cleaning your colostomy bag cause you destroyed your asshole by being gang raped every day by nigga crack heads”

Granddad says

“what a sad life i led, but gee……………….i did swallow alot of cum”

From the bedside of the dying fucktard called Collhandluke……

to be continued………

next week stay tuned for his death bed confession…….


----------



## secdrl (Feb 29, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> this negging is now full throttle, i think he just wants to beat Madman for lowest ever neg score, something to attain to and to be worthy of, i can imagine him telling his grandkids??????..
> Cool*norep*handluke...


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 29, 2012)

Neg neg neg





Ps. Nice looking plank ^^^


----------



## secdrl (Feb 29, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> Neg neg neg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks. That was after an hour and a half of doing Silver Patron shots. Not bad form for being crushed.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 29, 2012)

Lmao...strong core!


----------



## secdrl (Feb 29, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> Lmao...strong core!


----------



## Imosted (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Feb 29, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> PUT THIS NIGGA IN THE RED
> XYZ, Boss, Secdrl, Pittsburg, BigbenJ < fag, Dark Geared Queer, Vibrant, Azza
> I did this ---- >  with all you rmothers....


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 29, 2012)

negged for saying Nigga, what a nigger thing to say


----------



## secdrl (Feb 29, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> negged for saying Nigga, what a nigger thing to say


 
LOL. He's having an indirect meltdown. Keep it up.


----------



## cube789 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## jitbjake88 (Mar 1, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> negged for saying Nigga, what a nigger thing to say



haha. Fucking white boys always trying to act like shit heads


----------



## XYZ (Mar 1, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> *Goin no where*
> 
> PUT THIS NIGGA IN THE RED
> 
> ...


 
Seriously? LOL.

What a waste of a thread.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 1, 2012)

Negged per OP's request.


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 1, 2012)

Negs given,


----------



## XYZ (Mar 1, 2012)

fitter420 said:


> Negs given


 

You actually repped him.


----------



## Robalo (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## GMO (Mar 1, 2012)

Negged for my boy XYZ...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 1, 2012)

XYZ said:


> You actually repped him.



I hate when I do that,


----------



## secdrl (Mar 1, 2012)

There have been A LOT of guys "accidentally" pos repping CoolBitchJackoff. A lot.


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 1, 2012)

What a bunch of unoriginal fuck sticks including this pole smoker right here ^^^... boy howdy !

You girls...


----------



## secdrl (Mar 1, 2012)

This *has *to be CoolCuntJackShit. The multiple popped collars and level of faggotry is through the roof.


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 1, 2012)

^ Damn that shirt phat as hell.


----------



## Robalo (Mar 1, 2012)

coolhandjames said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received *-9817* reputation points from coolhandjames.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## secdrl (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't feel bad, bruh. He got me too. Ahahahahahahahahahahaha




			
				coolhandjames said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -9817 reputation points from coolhandjames.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 1, 2012)

He destroyed my rep too 

New reputation! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi, you have received -9817 reputation points from coolhandjames.
Reputation was given for this post.

Comment:
Negged fag

Regards,
coolhandjames

Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 1, 2012)

> Hi, you have received -9817 reputation points from coolhandjames.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



That -9817 about killed my rep yo!


----------



## cube789 (Mar 1, 2012)

he got me a couple of times


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 1, 2012)

losing the 9817 rep points hurt but being called a fag was a little excessive.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 1, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> losing the 9817 rep points hurt but being called a fag was a little excessive.




LOL. He hit 5 people for a combined -30K?! I'm gonna go ahead and triple that with one swing. BRB.


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 1, 2012)

^^^ yeah get coolhand, his dick is so huge lets neg him 4 it.


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 1, 2012)

secdrl said:


> LOL. He hit 5 people for a combined -30K?! I'm gonna go ahead and triple that with one swing. BRB.



Just remember the more rep you have online.... the more you don't have in real life.

I bet you guys have Facebook too... fuckin faggots


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 1, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Just remember the more rep you have online.... the more you don't have in real life.
> 
> I bet you guys have Facebook too... fuckin faggots



Yo jimmy your saying very hurtful things on here.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 1, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Yo jimmy your saying very hurtful things on here.



Coolhandsmalljimmy?!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 1, 2012)

Negged Kool-Mo-Dee again.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 1, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Negged Kool-Mo-Dee again.



Lol


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 1, 2012)

GMO said:


> Negged for my boy XYZ...



Next time neg him for just being a dick...


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 1, 2012)

Do you guys wanna be my rep buddies ??

We can write lame posts and suck each others cocks, and even have sleep overs !

Ohhh i can't wait...

*rep*me

Come on my friends !


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 2, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Do you guys wanna be my rep buddies ??
> 
> We can write lame posts and suck each others cocks, and even have sleep overs !
> 
> ...



guess what, something came over me and i just had to……………….





































NEG YOU


----------



## charley (Mar 19, 2016)

....        ..


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## charley (Mar 20, 2016)

...


----------



## SheriV (Mar 21, 2016)

Hmm


----------

